# Spelling Checker



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPELL CHECKER (author unknown, but hats off to him/her!)

Eye halve a spelling checker; 
It came with my pea sea. 
It plainly marks four my revue, 
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word, 
And weight four it two say, 
Weather eye am wrong oar write; 
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid, 
It nose bee four two long. 
And eye can put the error rite; 
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it; 
I am shore your pleased two no, 
Its letter perfect awl the weigh. 
My spell checker tolled me sew !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Eye Sea Wood that bee the same won as what eye got.??


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Eye mm glade ewe gut would.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wwhatts THHis al aboat i dunt geet itt.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Watts two gee at, ewe gut spieling heir Gem.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry for spelling is it that bad

LOL…LOL

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

vary am press hive, kool aid 2 halve


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This reads like most of the assignments my students used to turn in!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Buddy;

About time you got your spelling fixed.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

yore get an et !


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats em a zing! itz liek an oo lan gwaj


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

try this out..

turns your language into "snoop dogg gangster talk" 
http://gizoogle.com/index.php?translate=false


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Karson,
Your post would not apply to a spell checker.
Every word is spelled correctly.

-Peter


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's the beauty of it. They are all correct.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's the way it is in the 21st Century ;-))


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

ewe r cleaver.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Weill, eye, four won, thing it's all full!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Gee Karson
Knot bad four r would worker
did ewe come up width that all bye yourself. LOL


----------

